# ZGZ - Zaige Waste Management Holding Group (Aus)



## System (8 December 2017)

Zaige Waste Management Holding Group (Aus) owns, indirectly through its wholly owned subsidiaries, the Zaige Business, which has been operational since 2009 and is focused on and generates revenue from the recycling of Scrap Materials and the sale of the Finished Products.

The Scrap Materials are processed and converted into Finished Products at the Zaige Group's in-house processing facilities. The Finished Products are then sold to a variety of entities in China which include chemical factories and Chinese State-owned enterprises and private enterprises operating in the steel-making industry.

It in anticipated that ZGZ will list on the ASX during December 2017.

http://www.zaige.xin/en/


----------

